# Are these little guys harmful?



## Susie11 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have noticed that in some of my phrag's rockwool media there are some tiny little millipede like creatures. I know that one of them (centipede or millipede) - is harmful while the other is actually beneficial. Can anyone identify what I have so that I can take necessary action if necessary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 10, 2012)

Millipede. Not actually harmful. They look for moist areas where plant material is broken down - Phrag conditions would be ideal. Easy to get rid of. Just keep removing them and keep an eye out when watering. There is a possibility that they could chew on orchid roots, but I have never heard of them doing any extensive damage. They are natural 'recyclers'. They do make a bait for them if you have a large amount to contend with or wish to go with the pesticides.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the quick reply. I have seen them on the roots on many occasions and I did wonder what they were doing.... I shall keep an eye on them and keep my fingers crossed that they don't munch them all off! Thanks again


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2012)

Very poisonous! be careful, they come out while you sleep! :evil:


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very poisonous! be careful, they come out while you sleep! :evil:




That's ok Eric, I sleep next door oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2012)

http://insects.about.com/od/centipedesmillipedes/a/10-Facts-About-Millipedes.htm

http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05552.html


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 12, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> http://insects.about.com/od/centipedesmillipedes/a/10-Facts-About-Millipedes.htm
> 
> http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05552.html



Thanks Dot. I feel slightly uncomfortable now after reading through all that lot. Not really sure which ones I have but as long as they aren't too harmful then I guess I can cope with them being here.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 12, 2012)

Susie11, you've been living with them your entire life. You've just discovered their existence. Why uncomfortable now? Remove them when you see them and enjoy your orchids.


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 12, 2012)

bullsie said:


> Susie11, you've been living with them your entire life. You've just discovered their existence. Why uncomfortable now? Remove them when you see them and enjoy your orchids.



I have been seeing them on and off for a while now but I never really thought that they were harmful. I just wanted to be sure that they weren't harmful especially now as they are in my Phrag Bouley Bay's media and it is just - for the first time, coming into spike so I wanted to make sure that it wouldn't affect the growth of that. I had heard that they were harmful as they eat through the root tips although I haven't detected any damage yet.

I shall do as you suggest and enjoy my orchids!


----------

